

FlatBuffers 1.1: a memory-efficient serialization library - pathompong
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2015/04/flatbuffers-11-memory-efficient.html

======
turingbook
Previous discussion is still valuable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7901991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7901991)

------
Pxtl
Wait, Aard is at Google now? Was always a big fan of his Cube work, I wonder
what else he'll come up with there?

------
josephg
I haven't heard of FlatBuffers before, but it looks similar to Cap'nProto[1]
(which was written by the guy who wrote protobufs). Does anyone know how they
compare?

[1] [https://capnproto.org/](https://capnproto.org/)

~~~
ddlatham
Here's the comparison by the author of Cap'nProto:
[https://capnproto.org/news/2014-06-17-capnproto-
flatbuffers-...](https://capnproto.org/news/2014-06-17-capnproto-flatbuffers-
sbe.html)

